# Предложение по accoradio на сайте



## AlexandreF (26 Авг 2013)

Слушаю радио на этом сайте и часто хочется узнать название произведений и исполнителя. Вопрос к администрации сайта, нельзя ли добавить в плейер выведение информации о звучащем треке?


----------



## Magistr (27 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте. Эта тема несколько лет назад уже поднималась. К сожалению пока это не возможно. Так как у меня нет названий очень многих треков.


----------



## ZanozovskyIvan (28 Авг 2013)

Доброго времени суток! Чтобы решить, этот вопрос администраторам сайта нужно пропустить все трэки через Shazam, многое станет ясно.


----------



## AlexandreF (2 Сен 2013)

Очень интересно работает эта фича, Мэрилин Мэнсон на аккордеоне это круто) Сейчас играет трек под названием "Порно...Весело - задорно!" Но все равно админам спасибо за попытку.


----------

